# Total Snob?



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I had some work done on my car this morning and I would up shooting the breeze with my mechanic when he finished. He offered me a Backwoods out of its foil pack and we sat there making smoke rings and talking about life.

Unfortunately, I couldn't finish the cigar! I really tried, but I just couldn't...it was just plain nasty. The up side is that he is now conditioning his first humidor and I am going to start him off with a good stock of real cigars.

Back to the question at hand, have I hit a new low on my slide down the slippery slope or am I just plain a snob?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

No snobbery there at all. Life is short and you have decided not to waste it smoking dog rockets. In fact, you are a good samariton for setting the mechanic up with good sticks.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Lamar said:


> I had some work done on my car this morning and I would up shooting the breeze with my mechanic when he finished. He offered me a Backwoods out of its foil pack and we sat there making smoke rings and talking about life.
> 
> Unfortunately, I couldn't finish the cigar! I really tried, but I just couldn't...it was just plain nasty. The up side is that he is now conditioning his first humidor and I am going to start him off with a good stock of real cigars.
> 
> Back to the question at hand, have I hit a new low on my slide down the slippery slope or am I just plain a snob?


You may or may not be a snob, but a least you are polite
"I really tried, but I just couldn't..." I think that matters more, and the fact you may have a new smoking buddy. For what my :2 is worth.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

galaga said:


> You may or may not be a snob, but a least you are polite
> "I really tried, but I just couldn't..." I think that matters more, and the fact you may have a new smoking buddy. For what my :2 is worth.


:tpd: I agree.

He's lucky to have you to show him there are better smokes out there.

:ms NCRM


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Lamar,

I have had similar experiences, and I don't have near the educated palate you do! You're definitely not a snob, you just know the difference between good and bad cigars. :2


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

galaga said:


> You may or may not be a snob, but a least you are polite
> "I really tried, but I just couldn't..." I think that matters more, and the fact you may have a new smoking buddy. For what my :2 is worth.


I'm gonna agree with Galaga on this, even though he's a 'nole... :r I think the fact that you tried is good, and that you're gonna set him up with some sticks is even better. I had a friend of a friend offer me a smoke, telling me he had some good stuff. I said sure.. he hands me a Don Lugo by Thompson. I ended up burning myself on the hand with the cherry on the cigar. I was so HAPPY to burn myself, cuz the cigar went out.. :r


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

A snob would have turned it down. At least you got chummy with him.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

who you callin nasty?:w 

I had a similar problem with my brother. He smoked nothin but swishers and offered me some at my house last year. Being the family that he is I told him to get that dog crap away from me and offered him a decent stick.


I ended up buying him a bluechip combo off CI to start him off right 


Atleast you were decent....


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I think you did the right thing. No snobbery there at all.

If someone offers you malt liquor and it's not to your liking, it doesn't make you a snob. And if you give him something better to try that he hasn't had before, well, then you're just a good guy in my book.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I don't think I could have brought myself to smoke it & I don't think of myself as a snob. Of course, I haven't walked a mile in the other fellows handmade Italian loafers either.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Got caught a few hundred miles from home once with no smokes. 
Not knowing where to pick up a decent cigar, I purchased a pack of Dutch Masters at a truck stop.

Like yourself, I tried to like it. Tried to finish it. No dice.

Got pizzed off and pitched the half burnt smoke and the rest of the pack out the window. 

Not snobbery at all I don't think. You just get accustomed to a good smoke, and when you try a substitute, the rest fall painfully short.


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

Lamar said:


> ....
> 
> Back to the question at hand, have I hit a new low on my slide down the slippery slope or am I just plain a snob?


:r I'd do the same - if I could!

Just imagine this guy could've spent the rest of his life not knowing such pleasure ever existed! ,,
(and now he can spend the rest of his life planning to forge credit cards and rob banks!!),,


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I have never had a backwoods, but now I find myself wanting one just to see for myself. :fu :r


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

croatan said:


> I think you did the right thing. No snobbery there at all.
> 
> If someone offers you malt liquor and it's not to your liking, it doesn't make you a snob. And if you give him something better to try that he hasn't had before, well, then you're just a good guy in my book.


Yeah, but you've always been a snob to me. I can never match up to you Dad. :fu :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Not at all, at least you made a valiant effort! Jefe and I once had to sh#tcan a cigar we were gifted by a fellow herfer....although Klugs went ahead and nubbed it....big cahones, Dave...huge.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> Yeah, but you've always been a snob to me. I can never match up to you Dad. :fu :r


:r After living in Odessa, you probably think that the dude who begs for money in front of our office building is a snob, son.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

croatan said:


> :r After living in Odessa, you probably think that the dude who begs for money in front of our office building is a snob, son.


Yo, you want to take this outside? :r Damn right he is one. If he can say,"Got any spare change?", then he can say,"Welcome to McDonalds." Snob, acting like he doesnt have to hit a lick.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Not a snob at all. Saying hell no and pulling out a good stick and not offering him one would be snobbish. Ya tried it and nothing wrong at all with what ya did. 


Stacey


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Last summer I was offered a Backwoods and oblidged the generouse offer. I was regretting it for days. I couldn't get the horrible taste out of my mouth. Now I know better to "just say no"


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

With all honesty the answer is no. To see it and say hey man I only smoke cubans would be snobbery. There are some cigars that are not tolerable. You did your best to be polite. If when you put laid it down you were like dude this sucks...then at worst it was impolite. But its not like the guy hand rolled this himself. If you were like, I l enjoyed smoking with you but I guess Im used to a different type of cigar. This doesnt really fit my taste. Hey, lets smoke my type and see what you think. Then thats tactful. Hard situation to not hurt someones feelings.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Not at all, at least you made a valiant effort! Jefe and I once had to sh#tcan a cigar we were gifted by a fellow herfer....although Klugs went ahead and nubbed it....big cahones, Dave...huge.


i bet dave liked it


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

Dave secretly told me he likes gas station cigars. He showed me his secret stash of swisher. He seemed very proud of them. Dont let him fool you...hes a huge swisher fan. :w


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

I think most of you know that I am not a Habano snob. By your actions, you are not either. I constantly get offered Thompsons and other cigars that are not to my liking. Like you, I accept the offer and trade them one of mine when I have one with me to trade. Some guys actually LIKE the Thompsons, and I don't think any the less of them. Since I usually have cigars on me when I am in an area that I can smoke, I have even gone so far as to politely tell a person "Hey, I've got plenty of my favorites with me, but thank you very much for the offer. Would you like to try one of mine?" Nobody has ever indicated that they are offended. I have also used this line: "Hey thanks for the cigar. I'll put this one in my case since I like to let them sit a while in my humidor before I smoke them. I came prepared to smoke one of these tonight (pointing at one of mine)". So far, no problems with that one either. I believe that a lot of times being a snob is not what you do, but how you do it. Your actions do not make you snob by any definition that I use.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

opusxox said:


> I have never had a backwoods, but now I find myself wanting one just to see for myself. :fu :r


Maybe if there are enough brave BOTL's here we could do a box split ! Bwaaaaahahahahahahahha !


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

You were more polite than I am Lamar. I wouldn't have even tried to smoke it.u Call me a snob, but I say no thanks if it's a crappy cigar. BTW, you should recieve your cigar from our bet today. Didn't make it to the Post office until Tuesday.


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

FpDoc77 said:


> With all honesty the answer is no. To see it and say hey man I only smoke cubans would be snobbery. There are some cigars that are not tolerable. You did your best to be polite. If when you put laid it down you were like dude this sucks...then at worst it was impolite. But its not like the guy hand rolled this himself. If you were like, I l enjoyed smoking with you but I guess Im used to a different type of cigar. This doesnt really fit my taste. Hey, lets smoke my type and see what you think. Then thats tactful. Hard situation to not hurt someones feelings.


fpdoc discussing "tact":r


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Fredster said:


> BTW, you should recieve your cigar from our bet today. Didn't make it to the Post office until Tuesday.


For those who are wondering just how generous Fred is, that's a custom rolled Tabouda Double Pirimide. THANKS!!!


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice Fredster...

Lamar, you are a snob. Face it. You're just a mean lowdown snake and nothing anybody offers you is ever gonna be good enough!  

C'mon man, You? a snob???? gimme a break - you're one of the gentlest gorillas in the jungle - you are a mensch for just trying the thing! And to offer him some real smokes, you're a true gentleman! Not to mention a smart one, the one person around here you want to make nice to are the mechanics at 60+ and hour, you want him on YOUR side...

I think you are a true LOTL just for trying to not make him feel bad.

CL


CC - leave it at the door man. Not cool.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Churchlady said:


> Nice Fredster...
> 
> Lamar, you are a snob. Face it. You're just a mean lowdown snake and nothing anybody offers you is ever gonna be good enough!
> 
> ...


 I agree,Lamar is first class 100%.


----------



## cgarrit (Jan 10, 2006)

My sister in law gave her cousin 20 bucks and asked him to pick me up a stogie for my b-day. I don't know how much he paid for that pack of backwoods but I would have given him 20 to keep them.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Hell, get him to buy some damn Cubans now, would ya!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

FpDoc77 said:


> Dave secretly told me he likes gas station cigars. He showed me his secret stash of swisher. He seemed very proud of them. Dont let him fool you...hes a huge swisher fan. :w


All the boxes in the pics that Dave has posted are filled with Swisher's.. he's trying to disguise them..LOL

Not a snob at all Lance.. you might regret teaching him to smoke better stogies though. The price of repairing auto's just went up!! LOL


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Nah, no snobbery their. In fact if you had some sticks of your own in your pocket and, done in a polite manner said "why don't you try one of these?" Then I don't think that that would be snobbery either.

As it was you showed what a gentleman you are by smoking what was offered you knowing full well what you were going to face and that you have shown him the path.


----------

